# lightweight off-bike walking shoes



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Curious if any of you tourers have a favorite lightweight off-bike walking shoe. I don't want to change my pedals or get SPD shoes (which could double as walking shoes). Looking for something to use when I'm road biking and reach a short trail where I'd like to lock the bike and walk a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You mean something to carry, that you'd switch for the cycling shoes when you stop? I can't say I've ever done that, but I'd probably go for either flip-flops or the lightest cheap basic sneakers I could find. I guess it depends on what you're comfortable walking in, and what sort of trails these are (and maybe the weather, too).

Some of the new "minimalist" running shoe designs are pretty light and compact.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check out the minimalist running shoes.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

New Balance


----------



## kustomz (Aug 23, 2002)

Check out the Mavic Cruz. I commute in them clipped into Time ATAC's, then wear them all day walking around the office.


----------



## Blackfoot (Mar 19, 2012)

I find Crocs' Santa Cruz slippers to be very comfortable - assuming you don't have a terribly wide foot. They're extremely light & the uppers will crush completely flat. They're not suitable for serious off-roading, but that doesn't sound like what you're asking.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Sandals*



Bill2 said:


> Curious if any of you tourers have a favorite lightweight off-bike walking shoe. I don't want to change my pedals or get SPD shoes (which could double as walking shoes). Looking for something to use when I'm road biking and reach a short trail where I'd like to lock the bike and walk a bit.


Assuming you're asking for something you could carry along and change into, I would go with something like a Teva sandal. Great tread, not too heavy, reasonably compact to put in a trunk pack. When we used to tandem with our kids, playground stops were pretty much mandatory so we just put our sandals in the bag and changed.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I've got a pair of Teva sandals, so that's something I'll try. I'll take them along on my next ride of exploration.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Vibram FiveFingers would be perfect as they weigh next to nothing and protect the feet from jagged objects. If you don't want the questions or looks, Merrell has the Trail Glove which is a minimalist shoe.

Lonely Island would recommend flippy floppies.


----------



## predictive (Aug 8, 2009)

I bought a pair of five dollar water shoes at a big box sports store. They fit in my jersey pocket and are just fine for walking about in the middle of a ride.


----------

